# Swiss chard/Cabbage/Pak Choi/Whatever



## MartintheLondonCook (Jul 10, 2011)

Anything green and cabbage like will do for this. Its very tasty and quick. I have used Swiss Chard and pointed cabbage as they are both in season in the UK right now.

Cleaned and chopped how you like, into a hot pan with toasted sesame oil, 3 mins or so before end throw some sliced garlic in (Garlic will overcook easily), a handful of sesame seeds and a few lugs of soy sauce.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 11, 2011)

Good food, I like it with thin sliced cold char siu. Do you live in London?


----------



## MartintheLondonCook (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Bolas, yes, I am in London UK


----------

